# Took Lucy On Her First Hunt Today



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Since I wasnt able to make it out for the dove opener the other day, I figured that this morning would be my best chance to get Lucy out to see how she would do. Because she is only 4 1/2 months old, I wasnt expecting much but wanted to make sure I had her out to hear a shotgun and see how she would do with retrieves on birds.

I knew that the storms last week would have pushed a lot of birds South and that I wouldnt have many chances to shoot, but I decided to chance it. I also knew that I could only get about 2 hours of hunting out of her before she got too worn out, but to my surprise she did quite well in my opinion.

I only saw 4 doves, and shot three of them (the 4th was just bad shooting on my part  ). Lucy did quite well at finding the birds and even found one before I did! All three birds that I shot were brought back to me and released in hand which was quite the surprise to me. I was still expecting her to drop the bird at my feet. Two of the birds I found before she did, but I didnt clue her into where they were and made her look for them, and it took a few minutes to find them but she figured it out and brought them right to me. On the last bird, she didnt even give me the chance to find it. She knew where the bird landed and ran out and grabbed it right away!
[attachment=1:39ua1c2r]Lucy2.jpg[/attachment:39ua1c2r]

On a side note- I shot a jack rabbit and she even tried to retrieve that for me, but found it was a bit to heavy for her to carry.

Today was a pleasant surprise and a day I thoroughly enjoyed all thanks to my pup. I know we still have loads of work to do together, but I was so happy to see that she was on the right track!
[attachment=0:39ua1c2r]Lucy1.jpg[/attachment:39ua1c2r]


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Happy Dog and Happy Bax.. Congrats... the first hunt of many...


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrat BAX thats a great feeling to see your hard work payin off


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lucy is a looker!!

Good going Bax*.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Life is good Bax*.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Great job Bax, you've got a pretty little girl there!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! She was a lot of fun the other day.

Now I get to fill in holes she keeps digging in my yard. Some days she is such a pain, and others she is an angel


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Thanks guys! She was a lot of fun the other day.
> 
> Now I get to fill in holes she keeps digging in my yard. Some days she is such a pain, and others she is an angel


I just filled in a bunch of holes today my Lab dug, he's 3 years old and hasn't learned his lesson yet. It's funny how smart they are and how they can obey commands but they don't learn to quit digging even after an a$$ whoopin.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Now I get to fill in holes she keeps digging in my yard. Some days she is such a pain, and others she is an angel


I know the feeling. This reminded me of the moment my dog made her first retrieve. What a proud moment it was.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sweet, looks fun! That is awesome seeing them "get it" for the first time.


----------

